# NBADraft.net's 2006 mock draft



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nbadraft.net/2006.asp


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ivan Chiriaev is back at #13.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*And now they posted the 2006 mock too*

2006 mock 

Ivan Chirianev at 13th - lol


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/ivanchiriaev.asp

lol They need someone for Outlaw to make fun of for being raw.

Morris is very low.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Paul Davis will be a higher pick then 32. But gotta love him going to the Bulls on there  .


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Charlie and Paul davis predicted in second round, lol


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

nevermind.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

David Padgett at 5:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

2002 - James White, Florida, Predicted #4
2006 - James White, Cincy, Predicted #57


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Nate Robinson still can't get above the 50's.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

That Ante Tomic guy grew 8 inches in a year?!?!?!?!? WOW! Wait a second. OUCH. That would hurt.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Maryland represent. Woot!


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Ryan Hollins is damn athletic for a 6'11'' guy. He used to be a track star, i believe. All he needs is a little weight and he should be good.


----------



## pistons=darko (May 28, 2003)

JJ redick at 51 hes like the best pure shooter in college right now how does he go so late?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Some of the guys in this second round could go in round 1 of the 05 draft. I think its a little early to get the mock for 06 out.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pistons=darko</b>!
> JJ redick at 51 hes like the best pure shooter in college right now how does he go so late?


You're right, he probably is the best shooter in college. There's one problem, though. That's *all* he does. Most Duke fans would agree with this as well. I like Daniel Ewing more as a prospect than JJ Reddick.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

Hm... I know this is a stupid question... but what happened with Ivan Chiriaev? Didn't he sign an agent? And why would he not be in the 2005 draft, but instead in the 2006 one?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Deron Williams almost goes undrafted in 2006...nice. They must have not heard that he's pretty much the #1 PG in the NCAA. But no, let's take Daniel Gibson in the lottery over him. :laugh: 

Or better yet, Bracey Wright and Shannon Brown, two incredible playmakers who have proven themselves again and again at the NCAA level.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Ekene Ibekwe and Caner-Medley in the lottery


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Deron Williams almost goes undrafted in 2006...nice. They must have not heard that he's pretty much the #1 PG in the NCAA. But no, let's take Daniel Gibson in the lottery over him. :laugh:
> 
> Or better yet, Bracey Wright and Shannon Brown, two incredible playmakers who have proven themselves again and again at the NCAA level.


Well, I don't think anyone else has heard about Deron WIlliams being the #1 PG isn't. If you think he is, you are very sorely mistaken. I can think of 4 PG's right off the top of my head in the ACC alone that are easily better than him. Gilchrist, Paul, Felton, and Jack.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

First off I would like to congradulate nbadraft.net for making a 2006 mock draft, that is very impressive?

Comments.


David Padgett is a solid pick, but I am not 100% he has that kind of ability, he is a big guy, nice touch but I believe he is to soft to be picked that high.

I doubt Aldridge stays that long, he will probably leave after one year of Texas.

I believe Ibekwe, Wafer, Caner-Medley, Gibson and Hollins are way to high on the mock. Seriously those are all just average players at best. 

I like Rodney Carney as a prospect, but he could be higher considering his potential.

Regis Koundjia could be a lot higher than he is, I like him over and of those 5 players I listed that are ranked to high. And Jarret Jack has the ability to move up as well.

Charlie Villanueva and Paul Davis spots are really surprising. Villanueva is a potential lottery pick if he developes more post moves. He is a great athlete, long, quick and agile. 

Its almost a joke where some of these players are ranked. Rashad McCants a 2nd round pick? Are you kidding me? He is probably the most talented offensive player in the nation. He has mid range, and long range and is a improving post up player, he is physical fit, muscular and athlete and is a winner and a great competitor. Thats a insult having him ranked that low.

And Brandon Bass a 2nd round pick in 2 years? Heck next year he could be a 1st round pick. The kid is a freak athlete and if he jsut grows a inch or two he will be amazing, then there is no reason to doubt him.

Sean May, ok thats pushing the limits here. Come on he is better than Michael Sweetney and Sweetney was a lotter pick. May can rebound, defend, run the court, score in the post, has a nice jumper and WILL be in the 1st round. He is a very very good player and having him that low is ridiculous.

Shelden Williams is another surprise being that low, he is a block down low, great size and strength and could be a fine low post player and defensive stopper.

And no way Nate Robinson falls again in 2 freaking years, he is a extremely talented player.


So yes it is impressive they got it done, but I feel a certain 5 players should be switched with 5 other ones in the 2nd round.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> (post #18)
> 
> 
> Deron Williams almost goes undrafted in 2006...nice. They must have not heard that he's pretty much the #1 PG in the NCAA. But no, let's take Daniel Gibson in the lottery over him.
> ...


Thanks for the trashing of our mock now If I had said something about you guys everybody would be jumping on my back ..... As for your Deron Williams comment I hope that's a joke!!! Ever heard of Feflton, Jack, Gilchrist, Mustafa Shakur etc... etc.. If he was all that he would have been a borderline first this year like Felton! I think he's good but it is too early to call him the best PG in the land... It's all good though no worries good luck next ear....


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> I believe Ibekwe, Wafer, Caner-Medley, Gibson and Hollins are way to high on the mock. Seriously those are all just average players at best.


 Ibekwe is an average player at best? You're serious? Any true NCAA fan will tell you Ekene has no ceiling on his potential. Super long, super athletic, a Kevin Garnett like game. If Ibekwe can gain 15-20 lbs over the next 2 years, which is probable, I wouldn't count him out of being a top 3 pick.

As for Caner-Medley, that may be a little high for him right now, but he is certainly more than an average player. Though he struggled late last year, he has everything NBA scouts are looking for in a SF.

Von Wafer also may be a bit high, but what is not to like about this kid? Great size, great quickness, great athletic ability, and good range on his shot. Certainly more than an "average player at best."


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the trashing of our mock now If I had said something about you guys everybody would be jumping on my back ..... As for your Deron Williams comment I hope that's a joke!!! Ever heard of Feflton, Jack, Gilchrist, Mustafa Shakur etc... etc.. If he was all that he would have been a borderline first this year like Felton! I think he's good but it is too early to call him the best PG in the land... It's all good though no worries good luck next ear....


Wasn't trashing just pointing out something that stood out real bad to me...probably didn't help that I was drunk when I wrote that  

It's dumb to even have this conversation right now, but even if those 4 guys are all better then Deron (and they all have their flaws) I just can't see the guy almost going undrafted 2 years from now, especially since I know for a fact that he would have been a first round pick this year already. To put players like Daniel Gibson, Bracey Wright, Carl Krauser, Marshall Strickland, Billy Edelin, Taquan Dean and others ahead of him just seems ridiculous to me. I would love to hear the reasoning behind that. 

I really think Williams is THE purest PG in the NCAA, he runs the team just like Jason Kidd with great size at 6-4 and in addition to that he can shoot, play defense and slash. Didn't mean to bash, you guys keep up the good work too. It's OK to talk about stuff you disagree about our mock as well, you have my blessing.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:clap: Mr. Mauer the mock solid, and seriously there is a reason draftcity has not made a 2006 mock, because they can't:yes: 


Honestly, since draftcity guys talk so much ****, honestly the only reason anyone gives a damn about draftcity is because they do not want to pay to look at nbadraft.net's stuff. But again with these two mocks out, and profiles, done or not, it is obviously better than draftcity. Sure draftcity has a lot of words in the profiles, but 75% of it is just BS triva or obvious observations.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

that's pretty funny coming from the guy who was begging me just last week to be added to the staff and threw a nice little tantrum when I decided to pass. I am sure Ozzy is going to criticize everything that we do from here on out because he was offended that we didn't want him to represent us on BBB. That's fine though, because it's Ozzy  

We aren't doing a 2006 mock until January or so, we are trying a different approach to display the many NCAA, International and High School propsects. It's too early to look that far into the future at this point. It's all just guessing right now.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> that's pretty funny coming from the guy who was begging me just last week to be added to the staff and threw a nice little tantrum when I decided to pass. I am sure Ozzy is going to criticize everything that we do from here on out because he was offended that we didn't want him to represent us on BBB. That's fine though, because it's Ozzy


 You are exactly right cheesecurd. This is war now. You disrespected me, and I don't like that, and I am a vengeful and I will be on your *** every day. I see a mistake I will bring it up, and loudly as well. Honestly you guys can type a lot of stuff, and you have a good web designer but at its core, you are nothing special. I will show that to. Is this being jealous? Yeah a little, is this getting back at someone in a nice competitive cut you balls off way? Yes indeed.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> It's dumb to even have this conversation right now, but even if those 4 guys are all better then Deron (and they all have their flaws) I just can't see the guy almost going undrafted 2 years from now, especially since I know for a fact that he would have been a first round pick this year already.


I'm not sure what I think of Deron Williams, but if he falls that far, he wouldn't be the first guy that stayed in college too long and fell from the first round to the end of the second round.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Mr. Mauer the mock solid, and seriously there is a reason draftcity has not made a 2006 mock, because they can't


Fill me in here, but the fact that draftcity hasn't made a mock draft for a draft *that's 2 years away* makes them inferior? Huh? Is it just me or is the fact that these even exist already silly?



> Honestly you guys can type a lot of stuff, and you have a good web designer but at its core, you are nothing special.


Why would you want to write for an 'inferior' site that's nothing special?

BTW, does anyone know which site did 'better' in the draft? I like both sites and would be interested to know...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I really think Williams is THE purest PG in the NCAA, he runs the team just like Jason Kidd with great size at 6-4 and in addition to that he can shoot, play defense and slash. Didn't mean to bash, you guys keep up the good work too. It's OK to talk about stuff you disagree about our mock as well, you have my blessing.


 I rest my case. What the heck are you talking about? Deron is a solid PG prospect, the best "pure" PG in college? Is that a joke? Seriously, he is nothing like Jason Kidd. He is not athletic enough, or quick enough or fast enough to really be that great. He is good but no way is he better than say Raymond Felton as a pure PG. Raymond is quicker, has better passing skills and is more athletic than Deron anyway. Solid yes, Jason Kidd like? No. And honestly, Dee Brown on his team really helps, he only has to do half the ball handling. Yes he is a much better prospect than Dee Brown but having such a backcourt mate in college really helps. Its just a two man game all game long with them, those two are everything for that team.





> Fill me in here, but the fact that draftcity hasn't made a mock draft for a draft that's 2 years away makes them inferior? Huh? Is it just me or is the fact that these even exist already silly?


 Its impressive non the less, it takes looking deep into the future and it takes skill to do such a mock. It was not wonderful but ok for being so far down the road.



> Why would you want to write for an 'inferior' site that's nothing special?


 Because I like doing stuff like that, and I was not begging I was just offering, they did not decline and said I did not know anything. Well I will be a huge pain in the *** for them now because of those comments.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Dee Brown is sweet. Lightning fast player, fun to watch. I hope he finds a place in the NBA. 

I love Deron Williams as a college player, but I don't think he'll be great as an NBA pro.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Ozzy, 

It's quite possible that you would be able to write some very nice scouting reports for us, but the problem is that one temper tantrum like you throw here on a weekly basis as an official Draftcity scout would hurt us a lot more then anything you'd be able to contribute to us. That's the point I was trying to get across to you, and you are doing nothing to convince me otherwise right now. Your know it all, matter of fact style of writing might work for some people, but we can't afford that kind of bad press at this point. 

You can bash us all you want, everyone knows why you'll be doing that, the more you mention Draftcity in your posts, the happier I will be because you are stirring up interest in the site.

Thanks and keep it up please. 

Hollis: I agree 100%. When we started brainstorming for the 2006 mock I couldn't help but think the entire time how ridiculous this whole thing is. Guessing who is going to declare when and trying to estimate who is going to improve within the next two years and who will fall flat on their faces is anything but an exact science. Which is why we're trying to get away from the kind of thing Artestfan was suggesting might happen. Pretending like we know that seems kind of pretentious to me, but I completely understand why people are interested in that type of thing and the benefits from putting together a mock of that sort. We are going to do rankings based on right now up until things clear up a little when the players start playing, plus a little bit of evaluating a player's potential based on the situation they are currently in while considering what we know about the players at this point. 

Regarding your other question, draftnet got 5 picks right this draft, we got 4. If I wasn't so damn headstrong about the whole Okafor Howard thing that would have been another 2 correct for us. 

I'd also like to apologize to Matt for coming off like an @ss earlier, I'd like to be able to come here and discuss these type of things with you guys as a basketball fan, I just need to be more careful with my words from now on I guess.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> It's quite possible that you would be able to write some very nice scouting reports for us, but the problem is that one temper tantrum like you throw here on a weekly basis as an official Draftcity scout would hurt us a lot more then anything you'd be able to contribute to us. That's the point I was trying to get across to you, and you are doing nothing to convince me otherwise right now. Your know it all, matter of fact style of writing might work for some people, but we can't afford that kind of bad press at this point.


 Don't come off like some kind of peace maker. I know what you said to me. And believe me, my finest accomplishment in this sporting world will not be writing for a website. 

You think that is good pub me ripping on stuff you do? Ok whatever you say. And we all know, the only reason anyone looks at your site is, I say again because nbadraft.net you have to pay.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi Jianlian will be #1 in 2006 if there are no complications with him and the Chinese Basketball Association, mark my words for that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Ibekwe is an average player at best? You're serious? Any true NCAA fan will tell you Ekene has no ceiling on his potential. Super long, super athletic, a Kevin Garnett like game. If Ibekwe can gain 15-20 lbs over the next 2 years, which is probable, I wouldn't count him out of being a top 3 pick.
> ...


I'm a MD fan also and Caner medley to me won't even be an NBA player. Way to slow not athletic enough. He has good basketball instincts but his skills are waay too suspect. His jumper comes and goes, makes too many offesiev fouls doesn't always seem focused. I think his injury has taken alot of his quickness and athleticism.

Ibekewe I think is gonna be special the enrgy he plays with is impressive. If he can develop some ball handiling skills and settle down and play less jittery he could be really special I mean top 5 special. He could be a Tmac type of player. He's gonna be a perimeter player at the NBA level but he has very impressive length and athleticism. 

He could have a Wilcox like jump next season with the Terps.

Gilchrist I'm just not real sure on. He could be lottery or a journeymen. His defense is terrible, but he plays with great intensity.The thing I like most is that he's a gamer. He's always plays the clock and score. He has that knack all great players do which is he knows when to step it up in a game. Ke knows when the big moments are to take over. 

I don't like his lateral quickness. He seemed quicker his 1st year. He's very strong and uses it quite often but he doesn't blow by guys as much as he moves around them with spin moves and the dipped shoulder. He's athletic but not certain really how athletic. He really struggled against Chris Paul who seems to have elite level NBA quickness. 

I'm not sure about Gilchrist, need to see what next years like. 
Gilchrist doesn't seem to get very many assists either.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NBADraft.net mock 26.6 Success Rate

Draftcity 16.6 Success Rate

Draftworld 13.3 Success Rate

just to add something the only


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Its impressive non the less, it takes looking deep into the future and it takes skill to do such a mock. It was not wonderful but ok for being so far down the road.


What is so impressive about it? Guessing about who will come out of college in two years?

Remember, at one point Pavel was this year's first pick, James White was a #4, Jawad Williams #8, Shavlik Randolph in the lottery, and I'm sure there are many more. Tiago Splitter was a 2005 #1 pick for a while I believe. The point is, it doesn't take skill to throw out prospect names 2 years in advance. It's nice to get the list of prospects out, but to see it as any more than a sort of prospect ranking would be ridiculous, and its still pointless, as things will DEFINATELY chance in the next 2 years.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think you mean:



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Don't come off like some kind of peace maker. I know what you said to me. And believe me, my finest accomplishment in this sporting world will *be not* writing for a website.
> 
> You think that is good pub me ripping on stuff you do? Ok whatever you say. And we all know, the only reason anyone looks at your site is, I say again because nbadraft.net you have to pay.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Remember, at one point Pavel was this year's first pick, James White was a #4, Jawad Williams #8, Shavlik Randolph in the lottery, and I'm sure there are many more. Tiago Splitter was a 2005 #1 pick for a while I believe. The point is, it doesn't take skill to throw out prospect names 2 years in advance. It's nice to get the list of prospects out, but to see it as any more than a sort of prospect ranking would be ridiculous, and its still pointless, as things will DEFINATELY chance in the next 2 years.


 To a certain degree you are exactly right. But I am a believer in looking ahead and planning ahead, and predicting talent far in the future. And it is nice to see it, honestly I have never seen a mock that is so far away.

And if you look closely, it was not all praise. I ripped on thier 2006 mock because I do think it has a lot of problems, but still I respect how far they are looking head.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

cant we all get along......ozzy if i were you i wouldnt be saying to much crap because unlike matthew and cheezdoodle you dont have your own site. obviously a 2006 mock is for enjoyment purposes only. its impossible to know who will actually be in the 2005 draft never mind the 2006 but it serves to give topics for discussion and disagreement. one that got me for example is david padgett going 5th in 2006 and paul davis going 32nd. am i the only one who thinks davis is the far better basketball player than padgett? i doubt it. but it makes us think and i appreciate it even though a lot of time i dont agree.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> cant we all get along......ozzy if i were you i wouldnt be saying to much crap because unlike matthew and cheezdoodle you dont have your own site.


 Hey I did have www.nflfuture.com, me and Conley, we had almost 200 profiles up on that thing, and I wrote every single one of them. What that is nothing? Sure I am not doing it anymore because its a waste of time, and honestly those two individuals do not have their own site, they are on a team of a lot of different people, unlike what I had on nflfuture.com, which was one person. But I do have to say this, does cheesecurd:grinning: get paid? Mr. Mauer does.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the heck? Damir and Ivan were both going to enter this year's draft, and now they're going to wait until 2006? I dunno about that one.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What the heck? Damir and Ivan were both going to enter this year's draft, and now they're going to wait until 2006? I dunno about that one.


Maybe Ivan is hoping that hiding in St Petersburg for two years will allow everyone to forget about his sad performance this year at his "coming out party" and in 2 years he might actually have enough game to work out for teams without embarrasing himself.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Back to the topic of the mock itself, I noticed some names missing from the 2006 Mock that I was surpised not to see:

Derrick Caracter
Vernon Macklin

This is not meant to be critical, I just would have thought they were both good bets to declare out of high school. If the NBADraft.net guys could enlighten us, it would be appreciated.

Also, I was curious why Randolph Morris is listed down at 19. I personally think very highly of him and was surprised.

And to chime in on other points, I do not think that not having a 2006 Mock hurts DraftCity's standing. Both are good sites and I look at both. There is nothing wrong with looking ahead. There is nothing wrong with NBADraft.net putting their views in mock draft form. There is nothing wrong with the approach cheezdoodle said DraftCity is going to take either (waiting until Jan for a 2006 Mock and listing prospects in a different way until such time). Everyone is going to do things there own way, one site should not be lauded for being more speculative than another. Thanks to both sites for their efforts.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

boone a lottery pick...WTF


----------

